# Pear wood pipes?



## Pipehoarder (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello, all. Firstly I want to thank you guys for the great information and tips that I've been reading for quite a while now. I have finally stopped lurking because I can't seem to find much info on fruit wood pipes, and it's driving me crazy. I have not had much luck finding cobs in the UK, but one reputable merchant does sell comparably priced pear wood pipes. They are beautiful looking pieces, and I'm wondering whether anyone here has had any experience with pear pipes, or whether they might be able to enlighten me about life beyond briar wood. I am suspicious because the pipes almost look too good to be priced anything like a cob. I also imagine they would take some breaking in. Even if that squanders all the utility of cobs, the idea of a cheap knock-around or two would still be appealing (to me anyway).

Thanks!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

This does not in any way answer your question but I found this...

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/brogpipes.html

"Mr Brog offers 10 models of briar pipes and 10 models made of wild pear, wild cherry, ond other unexpectated materials, smooth and rusticated, polished with natural waxes only."​


Edit: Oops. I also meant to say: Welcome to CS!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I read an artical by an American pipe carver a few months ago. He's experimented over the years with numerous native woods for making pipes for himself and friends. Some he liked and others not so much but he held the belief that any wood could be used to make pipes so long as you could get cake to faster than you charred the inside of the chamber. I'm sure pear being a native hardwood saw its day as being commonly used in pipemaking but the introduction of briar led to its overshadowing other pipemaking materials. If I remember the author's notes on pear it added a hint of sweetness to the smoke intil the cake was built.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hardwood is hardwood, more or less. Pipes have been made from oak, cherry and plenty more than briar. Pear pipes appear to be a Ukrainian production thing at the moment; nice looking, some, and pretty inexpensive. I don't guess Ukrainian pear carvers are pulling the attention (OR the Euros) that Dunhill manages. For $7.00how wrong can you go?  Cobs might burn a little cooler and drier but cobs you do not have. Be the first pear man on our block!

http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Pear_Wood


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I might try to get one myself.


----------



## Pipehoarder (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the responses. I think I'll give one a shot. The irony about all this is that I could be worrying about the pipe material but end up with something that has an airhole the size of a needle - or just no airhole at all. Hopefully not! I suppose whenever I see something that looks so nice for so little money, I'm naturally sceptical (I need to buy some good American optimism). Ideally the price has more to do with marketing or demand than its (lack of?) smokeability. I'll definitely let you know when I get one, if it doesn't split in half and burn my house down. I may never look at pears the same way again.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipehoarder said:


> ...(I need to buy some good American optimism)...


Great time to get GAO. It's down to 2 1/4 since the market opened. Maybe better to invest in pear pipes, pear brandy or even slivowitz this year.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I've seen those Eastern European pear wood pipes on Ebay...they look like one heck of bargain...I'd say buy one and tell all later....

I have an Olivewood pipe (Tom Spanu) which smokes very well...so the idea that only briar is good for tobacco pipes is a no-goer.:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I say "get one". No doubt the graining and looks of some of the non-briar pipes are VERY appealing to my eye. I have never had a fruit wood pipe but I do have an olive pipe that is gorgeous and truly a wonderful smoker...both in construction as well as wood performance. The only thing I can add is that a fruit wood pipe may very well impart a distinctive flavor to the smoke, so your subtle VA and Burleys might not taste like you expect. Matter of fact my olive pipe has been dedicated to strong Latakia blends as the olive really does impart an olive oil flavor to the smoke. This flavor was too much for VA and Burley but with the smokey flavor of Latakia I find that it makes the tobacco taste like it was buttered. I love it.

Keep us up on how this works for you


----------

